# URL abfangen und umleiten. Geht sowas?



## ChrisPB (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab etwas vor in einer Community umzusetzen, jedoch weiß ich nicht
wie ich beim Suchen ansetzen kann, oder soll, weil ich nicht weiß wie
die Möglichkeiten sind.

Die User sollen in ihrem Profil eine Möglichkeit haben ein Wort einzugeben,
das ohne Sonderzeichen ist. Bsp.: "hanspeter". Schickt er das ab, so wird
eine Weiterleitung zu seiner Profilseite erstellt, die in etwa so aussieht:
http://www.domain.de/member.php?user=1212

Dann sollte man von www.domain.de/hanspeter/ auf die Profilseite weiter
geleitet werden.

Der Ordner soll *nicht* angelegt werden.


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juni 2006)

Ja, aber das geht nur auf Webserver-Ebene, etwa mit dem Apache-Modul „mod_rewrite“.

Allerdings ist es mit dem Modul nicht möglich, die Benutzer-ID anhand des Benutzernamens herauszufinden. Das müsste dann ein Skript übernehmen. Folgendes wäre somit möglich:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteCond     %{REQUERST_FILENAME}   !-d
RewriteCond     %{REQUERST_FILENAME}   !-f
RewriteRule     ^([^/]+)/$             /member.php?username=$1   [L]
```


----------



## ChrisPB (21. Juni 2006)

HmHmHm.. Neues Terrain. Muss ich mich mal mit beschäftigen.
Die User-ID lässt sich denke ich mal über die Sessions herauskriegen.

Muss ich mal gucken..würd mich trotzdem über jeden Tipp freuen.


----------

